

Show HN: My first Rails app - a GroupMe clone - richardburton

This was the first app I built in rails. I would love some feedback on the code. Especially on how to make the model fat and controller skinny.<p>http://bit.ly/groupmeclone<p>https://github.com/burtonic/GroupSMS
======
zeynalov
Whould you build a webapp with me if you are open to new ideas? I learn Rails
now, to code my startup. I couldnt find a technical cofounder. Business plan,
design, front-end development is already ready. I spoke to a VC fund just to
see their reaction to my idea they said - wow we would definitly take it. They
wait for MVP now. I learn Rails to code it. Sorry I couldn't find your email.

------
ayers
I would recommend some more information on the landing page(or an about page)
with some more information. I personally would like to know more about a
service before signing up to it.

------
vertr
I would recommend that you write more descriptive commit messages for one.

